# Chartering in the Grenadines



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We are planning on chartering a sailboat in the Grenadines in December. We have chartered with TMM in the BVI (3 times) and Belize once. We have never had any problems with TMM but are considering chartering with Barefoot Yacht Charters for this trip. I have seen some negative and positive reviews for BYC and would like some input from anybody who has used them in the Grenadines (or elswhere) I think our biggest concern are the reviews that say that the boats are "old and tired" and "poorly maintained" Any comments?


----------



## hphoen (Apr 3, 2003)

Never chartered with them, since we were on our own boat down there, but I have heard a few opinions expressed. Some positive, some negative. There's a pretty active forum on chartering at Traveltalkonline: Viewing forum: Charter Boat Reviews and Questions
I know a number of the folks who post there have direct experience with Barefoot in St. Vincent.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks!


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

VBC:
The best section for your question(s) on TTOL = Southern Caribbean

Yes, broad range of opinions on BYC

You will also get lots of info for your voyage


----------



## ardoin (Mar 8, 2008)

I've used them twice. Boats are older, but decently maintained. 
Seth and Mary provide good service. 
Like most charter boats, they don't have all the equipment that you may be used to having on your own boat (e.g., an inverter or really nice chart plotter).


----------



## bluewater_ny (Aug 26, 2005)

Yes the boats are older. Also, they don't have a nice marina like Sunsail next door so you'll have to take the dink to the shower. Staff is friendly, but be prepared that some parts of the boat will need repair or fail underway. Make sure everything is in working order before you leave. That's just the way it is with older boats, that's also why you pay much less with Barefoot.


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

Another option is to study Sunsail's (and TMM to a lesser degree) rate schedule (not talking deep hurricane season) plus sales / deals - so that if you are flexible with your dates You can get a newer alternative(s)


----------



## sailingmum (Feb 28, 2009)

Plus, you might want to make an offer to Sunsail for less than their posted rates. In this economy, they may be happy to give you a discount if they know you may go elsewhere.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Try Tmm Again*

Why not try TMM again they are great. They have a base at Blue Lagoon next to Sunsail. We had a bad experience with Barefoot but managed to get a great boat from TMM at the last minute - cost a little more, but it was worth it. They saved our vacation - nice people to deal with.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

We had a good experience with Barefoot in SVG. The owner of the boat we were going to take out blew his engine a week before our trip. Barefoot put us on a slightly bigger/newer boat for the same price (Galaxy). We only had one mechanical problem (windlass switch broke--we got it soldered back together on Union Island). I would consider Barefoot a second tier charter company. The boats are older and the prices cheaper. Works for me!


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Check out this site. The Usual Suspects - Caribbean Sailing Adventures
He's a member of our yc who had a charter boat there and gives a lot of details on the chartering business in the Grenadines and Barefoot.


----------

